

Confrontation With TSA Agent Leaves Grandfather’s Ashes on Floor - spahl
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/06/26/tsa-ashes

======
GiraffeNecktie
This is just a paragraph from the actual story which is here:
<http://www.theindychannel.com/news/31224633/detail.html>

------
mschalle
Disgraceful. How does the TSA constantly get away with shit like this?

~~~
michaelcampbell
Easy. Absolute contextual power with virtually no oversight.

